# Just bought a kindle paperwhite in store at Best Buy



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

It was the wireless version, they didnt have 3g. Thought some of you might want to know.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

BenJ said:


> It was the wireless version, they didnt have 3g. Thought some of you might want to know.


I just check the 2 stores around me and yes they were available, I actually do not understand that if they are 4-6 weeks if ordered online?


----------



## techiegirl (Nov 8, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> I just check the 2 stores around me and yes they were available, I actually do not understand that if they are 4-6 weeks if ordered online?


Are there only wifi versions available at the stores?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

techiegirl said:


> Are there only wifi versions available at the stores?


looks that way for my store but why wasn't back orders filled first, or were they? I mean its nice but I think it should be 1st come 1st served...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps it is first come, first served.  Best Buy very well could have been in the queue with everyone else.  

Betsy


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

The guy at best buy said that amazon wouldnt let retail stores sell them till the 19th. They hadn't even gotten them out to the shelves when I went in to buy mine.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

The demo unit at my Best Buy was 3G but they only had Wi-Fi ones for sale.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps it is first come, first served. Best Buy very well could have been in the queue with everyone else.
> 
> Betsy


good point, didn't think of that, i'll be there tomorrow i'll take a look...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My pre-order is supposed to be here next week, so I'll pass on Best Buy, but thanks for the info.


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

JimC1946 said:


> My pre-order is supposed to be here next week, so I'll pass on Best Buy, but thanks for the info.


Yeah mine was supposed to arrive next week but when I saw it was available now at best buy I just couldnt wait any longer lol. Even gave up 3g to get it lol.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Our local Best Buys have the wifi version.  An employee checked for me, and says there are no 3G ones at any Best Buy in town.  So I went ahead and bought a wifi version, and cancelled my 3G version order with Amazon (expected shipping date in mid-November).  Based on playing with it for a few minutes before plugging it in to charge, I believe I will be happy with it.

It wasn't till just now that it occurred to me to check with Staples.  But if Best Buy isn't getting the 3G, I doubt Staples will either.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is shipping next week. I cancelled the wifi version on announcement day to get the 3G. Then had to wait weeks.  I can wait a little longer. That's what I will keep telling myself.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I went to 2 stores , they show in store but neither store had them, it was just a web update but neither store actually had any physical shipments, both said not till the 28th...doesn't matter...


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

larryb52 said:


> I went to 2 stores , they show in store but neither store had them, it was just a web update but neither store actually had any physical shipments, both said not till the 28th...doesn't matter...


Gotta make em go in back and look. They didnt know they had any when I went either but I was nice so the guy went back and checked and sure enough there was 5 of em.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know the store manager & he looked I waited 30 or more & he called the other store to get me one it was no go, at least in my area of Maryland, its ok I was hoping to see a demo but nothing was setup ,


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

If you go here and put in your zip code it will tell you what stores near you have it in stock,

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?id=pcat17006&type=page&sourceId=1218769110931&sourceType=product&skuId=6237094&productId=1218769110931&sp=-bestsellingsort+skuid&nrp=15&iht=n&list=n&sc=Global&st=6236878%2C+6237076%2C+6237094%2C+6237207%2C+6412224_&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&pageid=pcat17071&listingType=listing&cp=1&qp=&pagetype=page&listflag=true&pageMode=searchmode&_DARGS=/site/en_US/checkout/olsprecartcheckavailabilityform.jsp


----------



## techiegirl (Nov 8, 2010)

If it says "in store only", does that mean its in stock?


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah. Before they got em it said unavailable.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

They are in stock at all the Best Buys near me. I'm going to pick one up tomorrow and see if I can get a better one.


----------



## techiegirl (Nov 8, 2010)

It says in stock near me so I went to the store. They said they didn't have it and the manager couldn't find it in the back.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Of course.  I hold of on ordering one from Amazon because I didn't want to wait the 4-6 weeks.  I checked Best Buy's site day after day after day after day and still nothing, so I ordered it from Amazon.  One day later, Best Buy has it and my delivery estimate isn't till mid-late November.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> They are in stock at all the Best Buys near me. I'm going to pick one up tomorrow and see if I can get a better one.


If it is worse, how much of a hassle is it to return at BB?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Skydog said:


> If it is worse, how much of a hassle is it to return at BB?


At my local Best Buys, I have never had a problem returning anything as long as it is within the return time period. They are always easy going from my experiences. I think it's 2 weeks for Kindles, but it may be longer. I can live with the Kindle Paperwhite I have now, but it does have the color hue problem, so I'm going to try and see if I can get a better one. Fingers crossed.  (Eternal optimist, right here. )


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I see that two of the many NYC stores has the PW (23rd St. at 6th Ave. and 86th St./Lexington Ave.).  I'm going to try to stay away for at least a month.  Just bought my basic K5 at my neighborhood BB.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Question:
I only own one Kindle, purchased from Amazon, so it came to me pre-registered.
If I were to buy one from Best Buy, are they hard to register yourself? TIA!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I just went to Best Buy a couple of days ago to cancel my Paperwhite pre-order, and now they get them in stock!  I got an email today that my pre-order was available for pick up.  Apparently, they had been unable to cancel the order.  I had talked myself out of a Paperwhite due to the color issues I've been reading about, but when they said, "Here you go, come and get it!" I rushed right there.

I'm very happy with it.  It doesn't have the splotches of color as far as I can tell.  I've turned the light way up and down in different rooms with different light.  So far, so good.

They did say they weren't selling them to the general public yet, and only had mine because I had pre-ordered.  I don't know what day they will put stock out on the floor.  If you didn't pre-order, probably better call your local Best Buy first.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Question:
> I only own one Kindle, purchased from Amazon, so it came to me pre-registered.
> If I were to buy one from Best Buy, are they hard to register yourself? TIA!


When I turned my new PW on, it went through steps to hook up my wifi (it found my network, and I just had to enter the password), and then to log on with my Amazon account (I entered my email and password). Very easy.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the registering the Kindle answer!
One last question. It looks like Best Buy has only the PW with special offers. If I were to buy one there, could I send Amazon the $20 to remove them? Thanks once again.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Thanks for the registering the Kindle answer!
> One last question. It looks like Best Buy has only the PW with special offers. If I were to buy one there, could I send Amazon the $20 to remove them? Thanks once again.


Yes. It is very easy. I believe you can only do it from you computer, however, not the device itself. I need to double check that for the book.

L


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Leslie said:


> Yes. It is very easy. I believe you can only do it from you computer, however, not the device itself. I need to double check that for the book.
> 
> L


Yeah pretty sure you can only do it through the amazon website on the manage your devices page. Really simple though.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Edit: Disregard my reply, I thought the question was about registering the Kindle, whereas the topic had moved onto removing SO. My mistake. Sorry.



BenJ said:


> Yeah pretty sure you can only do it through the amazon website on the manage your devices page. Really simple though.


No, you can do it on the device. You can even create an Amazon account straight from the Paperwhite.

On an unregistered Kindle PW it shows "Register your Kindle to buy books from the Kindle Store" text on the home page, right there where the book suggestions are. There is also the boy sitting under a book reading on the home screen in that mode. Click that and it asks whether or not you have an account or want to register one. If you have an account, just enter your email and password (like logging into Amazon.com) and that's that.

It also lets you do this as a part of the setup process for a new Kindle, like GreenThumb said above.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> No, you can do it on the device. You can even create an Amazon account straight from the Paperwhite.
> 
> On an unregistered Kindle PW it shows "Register your Kindle to buy books from the Kindle Store" text on the home page, right there where the book suggestions are. There is also the boy sitting under a book reading on the home screen in that mode. Click that and it asks whether or not you have an account or want to register one. If you have an account, just enter your email and password (like logging into Amazon.com) and that's that.
> 
> It also lets you do this as a part of the setup process for a new Kindle, like GreenThumb said above.


Maybe this is an option on a new, unregistered Kindle, but I'm not seeing it as a menu choice (anywhere) on my registered PW. Can you clarify?

L


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Leslie said:


> Maybe this is an option on a new, unregistered Kindle, but I'm not seeing it as a menu choice (anywhere) on my registered PW. Can you clarify?


Unregister your Kindle PW and this options appears on the home page, where the book suggestions are, along with the boy sitting under the tree reading.

Also, GreenThumb who bought and unregistered device said this:



GreenThumb said:


> When I turned my new PW on, it went through steps to hook up my wifi (it found my network, and I just had to enter the password), and then to log on with my Amazon account (I entered my email and password). Very easy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> Unregister your Kindle PW and this options appears on the home page, where the book suggestions are, along with the boy sitting under the tree reading.


Okay, but the original question was, "Can I turn off special offers from my device?" It seems a little ridiculous, to me at least, to go through the rigamarole of unregistering your Kindle to get to a screen where you can turn off the special offers, especially since you can do it in a click or two directly from your computer.

And, when you unregister, do you lose all the content on the device?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, but the original question was, "Can I turn off special offers from my device?" It seems a little ridiculous, to me at least, to go through the rigamarole of unregistering your Kindle to get to a screen where you can turn off the special offers, especially since you can do it in a click or two directly from your computer.
> 
> And, when you unregister, do you lose all the content on the device?
> 
> L


I agree, Leslie. If the device is registered, and you want to unsubscribe from SO's, the easiest way to do it is via MYK. I have no doubt that a fresh, unregistered kindle, offers the option to pay to buy out. . . .but, as you say, to un-register the device just to do that seems pretty silly. Especially when it's so easy to do via the computer. The ONLY time I'd recommend this is if there is no computer available and it needs to be done NOW -- not a scenario, frankly, that I can realistically envision. 

As to de-registering: as I understand it, content will remain but, of course, anything in the archive will not be available. When you re-register it to the same account everything will be back just the way it was. De-registering does NOT wipe it -- as with a factory reset. There's been at least one report of someone who de-registered a K4 and registered it to a different account, and the content she'd left on the device on purpose did get deleted at that time.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

My apologies, I misread Leslie's original answer as to how to register Kindle. Disregard my comments. 

As for getting rid of the SO, you could probably of course do it on the device as well, through the experimental browser - but someone with an SO Kindle would have to test if the browser works for that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> As for getting rid of the SO, you could probably of course do it on the device as well, through the experimental browser - but someone with an SO Kindle would have to test if the browser works for that.


Given that I detest the Experimental Browser I can't even imagine trying to do that...but that's me. I know there are a few folks around here who use the browser on a regular basis and think it works just fine. They probably could do it.

And just for the record: if you do turn off the special offers, it will put the $20 charge on your credit card. Even if you have a gift card balance, it won't use that to pay the unsubscription fee.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> My apologies, I misread Leslie's original answer as to how to register Kindle. Disregard my comments.
> 
> As for getting rid of the SO, you could probably of course do it on the device as well, through the experimental browser - but someone with an SO Kindle would have to test if the browser works for that.


You could conceivably do it that way. But it would be much more tedious to do so. . . .even on the newest model Kindles the browser is so-so at best.

For practical purposes, the best way to buy out of special offers is to go to MYK and to 'manage your devices'. Click on the 'edit' next to 'subscribed' in the Special Offers column and follow the prompts. As you can do this any time, I'd suggest leaving it be for a bit and see if they bother you. . . .they might not, and every now and then there is something good that comes up, so why not save yourself the $20? If you do unsubscribe, of course you can, later, resubscribe, but won't get the $20 back.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Leslie said:


> Given that I detest the Experimental Browser I can't even imagine trying to do that...but that's me. I know there are a few folks around here who use the browser on a regular basis and think it works just fine. They probably could do it.


That is understandable. I was briefly thinking of people who might not have easy computer access, but have a Kindle PW. I don't know how many people that would be, though.  Probably none, that is more of an issue with tablets and smartphones - that not all smartphone/tablet users have computers, thus they've had issues with activations that need computers. But I guess most Kindle owners have some other Internet device available to them, especially in a country where Kindle even has SO.

But I guess one would have to check that before calling it impossible to do on the device, so I won't call it that at least yet.  I don't have an SO Kindle, so I can't test.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You could conceivably do it that way. But it would be much more tedious to do so. . . .even on the newest model Kindles the browser is so-so at best.
> 
> For practical purposes, the best way to buy out of special offers is to go to MYK and to 'manage your devices'. Click on the 'edit' next to 'subscribed' in the Special Offers column and follow the prompts. As you can do this any time, I'd suggest leaving it be for a bit and see if they bother you. . . .they might not, and every now and then there is something good that comes up, so why not save yourself the $20? If you do unsubscribe, of course you can, later, resubscribe, but won't get the $20 back.


I turned the SO off on my PW because I really love being able to open the cover and have it go right to the home page. Yes, I realize that with the offers it was just a swipe but I felt like I could splurge and get rid of those swipes.  The SOs didn't bother me, nor did the bar at the bottom of the screen. It was the auto on/off that I wanted to take advantage of.

L


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks to all for the info! Now to head down to BB and have a look.
FWIW, I have never used the experimental browser on my K3 and don't ever expect to use it on the PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I turned the SO off on my PW because I really love being able to open the cover and have it go right to the home page. Yes, I realize that with the offers it was just a swipe but I felt like I could splurge and get rid of those swipes.  The SOs didn't bother me, nor did the bar at the bottom of the screen. It was the auto on/off that I wanted to take advantage of.
> 
> L


True! I left the SO's on my K4, and I check it daily to see what new stuff might have popped up, but I, too, 'splurged' on the buy out of SO's on the PW. Makes opening the cover just like opening a book. . . . .there are the words: start reading. So cool. 

But if I didn't already have them on the K4 I probably would have put up with the extra swipe to keep them just in case. 

Oh, and here's something else about SO's. . My K3K came without 'em -- they weren't even an option when I bought it, but when I looked into selling it back to Amazon for GC credit, I was eligible for $10 MORE if the thing had SO's. So I went to MYK and put them on it (didn't cost anything to do so) before I sold it back to them. I thought it was odd, but that's the way it was.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I also bought out of the SO on my PowerWhite.  Didn't bother me on my Touch, but wanted to take advantage of the auto on off feature. I was surprised that it charged my credit card because I had a gift card, but not a problem. I wonder why they don't use the gift card.

As far as needing a computer, I have 2 in my house but use my iPad all the time. I'm able to do go to the Manage my Kindle page and do everything there with my iPad or iPhone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It may be because the SOs are considered a subscription, and subscription content has to be charged to a credit card. My New York Times monthly subscription gets charged to my card, even though I always have a GC balance on my account. This is what I prefer, actually. I like to keep the GC balance for buying books directly from my Kindle.

L


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

New PW in the house! Ah, instant gratification...
I called my local BB. The person said they had two in stock and would hold one for me. Apparently these are selling well, and the BB person really wanted to know if I would buy it, asking me this twice. I told him I was unsure. I got down there and they didn't have any PW on display for me to mess with, just a Fire tablet. I think I can handle the "touchscreeniness" of it. 

So, here's my plan. Someone tell me if this is a good idea, or if something else should be done.
It's still in the box. I'm going to open it up and register it, then give it a full charge. Then take a day of reading on it in all light conditions. If the screen and touch controls work for me, I will keep it and cancel my Amazon PW order, and pay to have the special offers removed. If something seems wrong with it, I will take it back to BB and keep my Amazon PW order. BB has a 30 day return policy on these, and I didn't buy their extended warranty. 

Note: If Amazon didn't charge me sales tax, I never would've gone to BB in the first place.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am getting very tempted to head over to BB after lunch and see if they have a PW for sale. Why do I need another one, you ask?

As everyone knows, I am working on the PW for Dummies book. Susan, who works for me in my business, is providing some background support and tech help with the writing. The second the contract was finalized and I determined that Susan would be helping me, I ordered a second PW (this one with 3G) for her to use. It was supposed to be delivered last week.

The delivery got pushed out to Oct 24th. Sigh. I am leaving for Texas tomorrow for four days. I told Susan I'd leave my PW (Jeff Bezos' Kindle! LOL) for her to use while I was away. I even bought myself the little $69K to use on the trip.

Well, now I am starting to get twitchy about leaving the PW behind. Irrational, I know, but that's how it is. So, I am thinking I could go to BB and buy Susan a PW. If the screen and everything is fine, I'll just cancel the Amazon order. If there are any problems, we'll keep the Amazon PW and return the BB one.

Am I insane? Help me out, KB enablers! LOL.

L


----------



## BenJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Hamerfan, thats a perfectly fine idea.

Leslie, I dont know if I could go back to a normal kindle now that Ive used the paperwhite.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BenJ said:


> Hamerfan, thats a perfectly fine idea.
> 
> Leslie, I dont know if I could go back to a normal kindle now that Ive used the paperwhite.


Ben, I know...I just called BB and the PW is not available. I asked three times and the very nice (and patient) young woman said, "It's really not here. I've checked many times today." I also called Staples...not luck there, either.

I am having a hard time with this...LOL.

L


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

metal134 said:


> Of course. I hold of on ordering one from Amazon because I didn't want to wait the 4-6 weeks. I checked Best Buy's site day after day after day after day and still nothing, so I ordered it from Amazon. One day later, Best Buy has it and my delivery estimate isn't till mid-late November.


You can easily cancel your order with Amazon and buy it at Best Buy to have it sooner.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> You can easily cancel your order with Amazon and buy it at Best Buy to have it sooner.


I did just that, actually.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the BB tip, BenJ! And thanks also for letting me know my plan for the PW is a good one. It's charging right now.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think my family really appreciates all the sacrifices I make for them.

This morning, during my weekly shopping trip, I started by going to Best Buy. I figured if they did indeed have them, they might be sold out later in the day. They actually had 5 out on the floor, although it took forever to find someone to get it for me. And then, I actually spent several more hours loading up on the week's groceries, and then putting them all away, BEFORE OPENING MY NEW BEST FRIEND!

Do you think anyone even noticed this extreme sacrifice on my part??

BTW, I've tried it out in several lighting conditions, and it looks fine. There may be just a bit of blotchiness, but it's not something I think I would have even noticed if I hadn't been reading so much on here.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just picked mine up from Best Buy.  They had gotten a shipment of 5 paperwhites. It's beyooootiful!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

The earliest I can go check in person at my local Best Buy is tomorrow AM.  I checked online and it says they have them in stock!  I am giddy with anticipation!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

klmom said:


> The earliest I can go check in person at my local Best Buy is tomorrow AM. I checked online and it says they have them in stock! I am giddy with anticipation!


Call the store ands ask them to hold one for you. They should be willing to do that for you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Call the store ands ask them to hold one for you. They should be willing to do that for you.


When I called to verify that the PW was available, the clerk at my BB offered to hold one for me without me even asking!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

klmom said:


> The earliest I can go check in person at my local Best Buy is tomorrow AM. I checked online and it says they have them in stock! I am giddy with anticipation!


Call. Online it says my BB had them in stock but when I called they had all been sold. 

L


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I think mine's a keeper!
Spent the last few hours with it, in all settings I'll be apt to use it in, from bright rooms to cave-like rooms. No dead pixels, no blotches, and the LED spotlights/shadows don't really intrude into the reading area. I can still see them, but compared to not needing a reading light, it's an easy trade off. 
I will still wait until tomorrow to cancel my Amazon PW order and have the special offers removed from this one. 
Just lucky that way, I guess.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

well I stopped at another Best Buy before dinner & they had them & bought one, lucky for me I had bribed my wife before I bought it   I didn't have to really she said consider that your anniversary present, I'm blessed to have been married 36 years to a very understanding women that puts up with my nonsense... now boy do I have too many gadgets but is there ever enough   it looks better than the one I had returned & downloaded & read a chapter before charging it up , will have to read some more before taking the ads off, I'm glad now that I stopped and looked...


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

The BB website said that several stores around me had them in stock.  I went to one and they said they didn't have any, and had never received any.  I called another one, and they said the computer did show one in inventory, but they didn't know why it said that.

Giving up now.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

before I went I called the 800 line to verify stock & I told them that when I got to the store. Last night they said they did not have OK from amazon to sell them till the 28th, today they were told to sell them, so when I hit the other store I had no problem. I got lucky as its a small store that is in a smaller shopping center & is usually passed by, as Leslie said last night just have to persistent...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Picked mine up yesterday as they were putting up the display.  I can't believe how much I like this.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Hooray! I just got one from my local Best Buy. They have it in this week's circular and the site said In Store Only so I couldn't do a customer pickup. The manager asked what I was looking for and when I said the Kindle Paperwhite, he said "We only have the Fire right now?" So I said, "Are you sure? It's in the flyer" and one of the other workers walked by carrying one and said "We have it." Whew. It looked to me like there were only a few left when I got mine.

As soon as I got it home, I hoped for the best and turned it on. Immediately, I saw the marquee effect on the bottom and it looked very splotchy and there was a bit of a light leak on the lower left. The picture on the screen of the tree with the heavy black bottom made it look really pronounced so I got a little worried but after going through the registration process and opening up a book I fell in LOVE!  It's so beautiful. I will say the I love the Nook GloLight but the Kindle screen is a little cleaner to me. Still, props to the GloLight. I gifted it to my husband and registered his BN account to it since he always buys from Barnes and Noble because people give him gift cards for that shop.

After reading a few pages of a book, I didn't even notice the splotches on the bottom which is great.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

My BB (Not the closest but near enough) has only the PW wi-fi. 

I am going to do side-by-sides for weight and ergonomics. I already know I like the PW from the one we have at work, but since I was going to get the 3G version....the new K Fire HD is the same price (but still no 3G and heavier).

So who knows? I may come home tonite with a new device, likely the Fire. We'll see!

If so, I'll cancel my PW 3G order from Amazon.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> My BB (Not the closest but near enough) has only the PW wi-fi.
> 
> I am going to do side-by-sides for weight and ergonomics. I already know I like the PW from the one we have at work, but since I was going to get the 3G version....the new K Fire HD is the same price (but still no 3G and heavier).
> 
> ...


I got the Fire HD and I already love it! Incredibly easy to set up and go! I'm taking it with me to the Seattle Sounders soccer game tonite to show off (office folks....several of us are doing the e-Reader pilot).

Immediately had my home wireless network connected, immediately downloaded Angry Birds (test) and immediately downloaded the latest book I'm reading on my Kindle from the Cloud. Opened right to the page where I'm reading.

And I love the sepia tone setting for reading. Also like the 'black' setting with white font on black background. May try that in some light settings.

Only disappointment: BB only had the covers (leather, starts K when open) in black...so I'll have to find or order the blue.

I've had it less than an hr, it's almost charged. (altho even tho the icon shows that, it may not be at it's full, final level).

It is quite a bit heavier than my K3 and the PW, as expected, but the rubberized back makes it a little easier to hold. I will probably still use my K3 at home.

Note: I wont miss the 3G as much...wanted it for getting book descriptions... because the Cloud & Fire show everything in cover view if desired. THat offers quite a bit more info. And the representative at BB told me I can use my 3G phone for a wireless hotspot just like I can use it as a 3G hotspot. I hope to try that out at work.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Sightings in Texas...

If anyone wants the Kindle Touch w/3G (the one that has been discontinued with the premiere of the PW), you can buy it in the Best Buy vending machine at the Austin airport. $149.

While driving from Austin to San Antonio, I stopped at the Best Buy in New Braunfels. They had the PW on display but none available for sale. They also had the $69K in black available, as well as the Fire HD. So, I got to see that for the first time. I also saw a Nook for the first time. They had *lots* of those in stock.

L


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I may be asking a really dumb question - but what makes the paperwhite superior to the older kindles?  Is it just the touch screen capabilities or is it the lighting - like can you read it in bed without an additional light add on.  

I was thinking of getting one for my son for either his birthday or Christmas because the schools now allow them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

JETaylor said:


> I may be asking a really dumb question - but what makes the paperwhite superior to the older kindles? Is it just the touch screen capabilities or is it the lighting - like can you read it in bed without an additional light add on.
> 
> I was thinking of getting one for my son for either his birthday or Christmas because the schools now allow them.


Being able to read in bed without a light or in dim lighting is really nice. I really like the the touch screen but I have the iPhone and iPad so the touch screen is not new to me. I think all of the versions are fine. They are all good readers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Touch screen was the innovation a year ago, but the PW uses a different technology for the Touch screen and I think it is much more faster and responsive. The new innovation this year was adding the light which I also think is great but if you read through the threads here, there is lots of discussion about problems with the lighted screen such as shadows, blotches, etc. My screen is perfect and I am happy for that but just realize there is a varying level of quality (and probably a varying level of what people will consider acceptable).

You don't say how old your son is. For me, if I were buying a Kindle for a child of, say 15 years or less, I'd probably opt for the basic $69 model. The screen is great and the buttons work just fine. Unless your son is super-duper-responsible, I found, with my children, that gadgets can break or disappear. If something happens to a $69K you aren't going to be out as much money as buying a PW, even the most basic model.

My 2 cents.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Leslie....I think the PW is fantastic, but if I was buying for, say, my nieces who are 15 and 16, I'd probably go with the $69 K5. Just because of the greater risk of loss or damage.

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks folks - my son will be 13.  I probably will go with the 69 K5 based on your reasoning.  He would lose his head if it wasn't attached.


----------



## werdegast (Apr 22, 2011)

I picked up a KPW wifi this evening at Best Buy in Cape Girardeau MO and was told they would have 3g on the 28th of this month.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in the Chicago 'burbs.  No PW's in stock near me, so I drove about 30 miles to get one.  They hadn't put them on the shelf yet but I called ahead and had them pull one and hold it at the service desk for me.  When I got there, the service desk clerk tried to tell me they didn't have any, but luckily the guy I had talked to on the phone was right behind him and grabbed the PW he had dug out and set aside for me.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm loving my kpw.  i think the key to the screen is to adjust the light accordingly and not have it full blasting all the time.  When set lower for darker rooms the screen stays well readable but the light is not as intrusive or splotchy.  my .02 at least.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I will not stop by my local best buy today..I really really won't..so someone who has a pw in hand please tell me about what the screen texture feel like because..I will not stop by my local best buy today..


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

the screen texture is kinda like paper. its not slick like an ipad - it has a texture to it that is almost like a piece of paper. the capacitive touch screen is much nicer to use than the kindle touch's IR sensor.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Just picked mine up from Best Buy. They had gotten a shipment of 5 paperwhites. It's beyooootiful!


Don't you just love it? Did Audrey get one too?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I went by my Best Buy today and had my K4 in my purse to compare screens.  They had a silver one like mine on display, but no black ones.  The guy who helped me showed me a box with the black one in it, but said he didn't have a display model.  He agreed that the silver one on display was last year's model.  So I didn't get to see one.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Don't you just love it? Did Audrey get one too?


she is still using her Fire at the moment but she is definitely liking the PW when i get her to look at it. Think we'll get one for her soon! 

The more i use it the more amazed i am at how good this version of the kindle is. I leave my light at 10 and it is super crisp and readable indoors and out. i got the Amazon cover for it and it adds almost no bulk to it. it is still nice and small even with the cover on it.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been trying out and extensively playing with the PW at the local Best Buy and Best Buy Mobile stores (none in stock, but have on display!).  It is AMAZING!  I read on my iPad2 and my daughter's Fire (1st gen) all the time but have been wanting an e-ink Kindle for dedicating reading, especially at night in bed.  I love the feel and texture of the surface of the screen, and the crispness of the text.  On one of my trips my husband came along (who's never really seen or experienced an e-ink e-reader) and he was equally amazed.  He's not a big reader, and I've been trying to explain to him how e-ink looks like a real printed paper page, etc. and how and why I want something without a backlight.  Our Best Buys, though, just can't keep them in stock.  They'll get some in and sell out quick, over and over.  They have K5's and Fire HD's always in stock, though.


----------

